# Anyone working as self-employed?



## Arvedui (Feb 10, 2014)

Is there anyone who is self-employed?


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

I've been self-employed my entire adult life. I've been doing well because of it 

It works well for me because no employer would ever hire me for over minimum wage.


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes I am self-employed as well. One of the reason I stay self-employed is I love being outdoors, going on hikes, bike riding and travelling. I know if I go back to the 9-5 job I will lose my freedom for that. 

There are times when I question if it is worth staying self-employed; then I remind myself that I will lose my time to do the stuff life is worth living for. Those thoughts re-energizes me and most of the times I get over my obstacles. 

I am not saying self-employed is easy but it is very rewarding. I encourage everyone to try something something on their own at least once. 

Good luck with your ideas!


----------



## Arvedui (Feb 10, 2014)

pork said:


> I've been self-employed my entire adult life. I've been doing well because of it
> 
> It works well for me because no employer would ever hire me for over minimum wage.





woovor said:


> Yes I am self-employed as well. One of the reason I stay self-employed is I love being outdoors, going on hikes, bike riding and travelling. I know if I go back to the 9-5 job I will lose my freedom for that.
> 
> There are times when I question if it is worth staying self-employed; then I remind myself that I will lose my time to do the stuff life is worth living for. Those thoughts re-energizes me and most of the times I get over my obstacles.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply! I've been self-employed for a year now. Some of my former collegues said it was a bad idea! They said I was destined to fail! LOL! At first it was very hard, and I doubted whether it was the right path for me. After a few months I realized that it was the right choice to become Self-employed because now I make "good" (decent) money.


----------



## Nightwing85 (Dec 6, 2013)

What do you do for self-employment?


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I am. Have been for almost a year now


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Sort of 
I do contract work of other companies but they pay me I don't invoice . 
When I want work I call them or if they have an emergency they call me but it's not full time regular hours . Some times it's a few days other times months . 
I have a job coming up soon which sounds like a long job which I do need the money but am sick of being shipped off to some **** hole no one else wants to go to to sort out someone else's f ups . Least it pays we'll and I have a lot of time off and get to work on my own so suppose it's not so bad I guess .


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

Arvedui said:


> Thanks for your reply! I've been self-employed for a year now. Some of my former collegues said it was a bad idea! They said I was destined to fail! LOL! At first it was very hard, and I doubted whether it was the right path for me. After a few months I realized that it was the right choice to become Self-employed because now I make "good" (decent) money.


I really enjoy hearing stories like these. Keep it up! Don't let others' negativity get to you. Self-employed is worth all the hard work you put into it.


----------



## Miscer (Nov 30, 2011)

When will it be mine turn for self employed? 

But srs how do i start?


----------



## MrZetnek (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes I am, and making more than a minuimum wage job. Anybody can join the business.


----------



## natty8 (Sep 25, 2010)

My family owns a small restaurant business, so we're self-employed. It's nice because we don't have to deal with other employees and we make our own decisions. But the bad part is that we have to give twice as much attention and care to what we do, we can't slack off, if we do, we'll just be hurting our own business.

And I guess it depends on the business, but for ours, we don't have regular vacation time or free time like other people since it's only us managing it. If one of us wants to go on vacation, there's no one to replace that person, so we have to take vacation at the same time or none at all. I guess it's good in the long run so it's worth a try


----------



## angelique (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not self employed but I'm working towards it. It's really the best thing you can do in my opinion.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

this is my dream too. ill do anything in my power to escape the 9-5 cubicle life and be my own boss~


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

I am planning to become self-employed in the future. I have an idea in my head that I should open a cake shop (makes me soo happy to just type it ) but it requires lot of investment and I don't have any baking knowledge :|


----------



## itsocietynotyou (Apr 23, 2014)

Something most of you might not realize: By being self-employed you help keep cartel'ism maintained. This means there wont be 3 companies doing everything and there will be competition and a chance for anyone to fight up the pyramid..

I'm also self-employed, some months you can hit low-profit margins, but if you divide big contract payout out for living expenses you can be protected yourself from these times at the expense of buying big things. If you can't do that cause you haven't got a big(ex:2k+) contract, then you gotta grind sometimes till you do. Also, look into sub-contracting out work, at first you won't be able to do it without paying up front, but find talented subs and you can take on big contracts with low turn-around because of their help, and not have the high-risk of paying up front and losing the contracts or losing finances to a flaky worker..

IMO when you start without loyal clients or a rep or marketing, it seems almost impossible to pull contracts even if you do it for next to nothing..


----------

